# Just a bit of advice



## Jason Beza (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi ladies and gentlemen.My names Jason. I'm 22 years of age, and I'm hoping someone may be able to shine a light on my problem as everything my gp and the local NHS have come up with nothing......around 8 months ago whilst doing a night shift at work, I started getting severe chest pains, I couldn't stand, I just sat there next to my desk holding my chest tightly, I was taken to the local hospital via an ambulance and given an ECG and blood tests which came back fine, all I was told was it could be down to stress and I was to take a few days off work, which I did. After these few days I was still getting the pain and it was really starting to irritate me, hurt a little and I was getting quite upset by this. So I booked an appointment with my gp, he took a look and after speaking bout my symptoms said it could be down to inflamed muscles near my chest cavity wall on my left side if I was facing the window, the pain at this point was also going through to my back and under my left arm. I was prescribed with neproxen anti flammetrys after a month I was still getting pains and was taking ibuprofen, this knocked the pain off a little along with traxam cream to try soothe the area, but the effects of these didn't last long, I then tried co codamol 300mg these worked a treat and knocked the pain off after a matter of minutes which I wouldn't see for around an hour or two, but now I'm taking 4/5 a day to get rid of the pain and it's been like this for 8 months, can anyone help?Thank you.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi jason, do you think that your chest pain might be gerd/reflux? Have you discussed this possibility with your GP?


----------

